# security warning



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The probability of the occurrence of a major terrorist action during the next few hours is the version of the U.S. State Department this morning issued a new warning from U.S. citizens travel to Egypt, according to the U.S. Embassy in Cairo on its website that this warning expires on May 22


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We have traffic police all over the place again including on the one road leading to my place. They're not checking licences this time, just faces!


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Obama is still mad about C.C. overthrowing Morsi and the M.B. who Obama supported and still does.Because of this I would take anything coming out of Washington about Egypt with a grain of salt.If Obama can hurt C.C. and be a stumbling block in anyway he will do so.I just got back from a trip to upper Egypt,I was surprised at how many German and English tourist but ofcourse no Americans that I could see.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

windsong said:


> Obama is still mad about C.C. overthrowing Morsi and the M.B. who Obama supported and still does.Because of this I would take anything coming out of Washington about Egypt with a grain of salt.If Obama can hurt C.C. and be a stumbling block in anyway he will do so.I just got back from a trip to upper Egypt,I was surprised at how many German and English tourist but ofcourse no Americans that I could see.


On the contrary, I doubt Obama cares either way, they just want to see a stable, peaceful, and prosperous Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

America has always given warnings when anyone sneezes and Americans are always a target. 

Not to give the warning and something happen would have everyone in here wanting to kick ass ...


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Obama cared enough to make it clear he still supports the M.B. and didnt like what C.C. did.And the M.B. and a growing Egypt just dont go hand and hand.And belive me a unstable middle east..war torn has made a handfull of Americans very rich over the last 10 years or so...terrorism is big bussiness in America.And since alot of good jobs left America for some time now for cheap labor,terrorism,blackwater,homeland security,army and air force contracts are big bread winners for some in high places.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> America has always given warnings when anyone sneezes and Americans are always a target.
> 
> Not to give the warning and something happen would have everyone in here wanting to kick ass ...


If warnings are legit yes.But like the weapons of mass destruction in Iraq there was a agenda attached to it.Prehaps Obama with his dislike of C.C. and his support of the M.B. has a agenda aswell.Causing a stumbling block for the new goverment, showing Egypt they should have kept the M.B. in power,saving face in his foreign policy failures.Would this shock me as a American...no.Therefore I do take things out of Washington with a grain of salt...live in America long enough you will know what I mean..lol.Lets not forget Obama shovled over alot of cash to the M.B. But yes as a American living here I hope Egypt grows and finds peace and wealth...and I think they will in time...


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

canuck2010 said:


> On the contrary, I doubt Obama cares either way, they just want to see a stable, peaceful, and prosperous Egypt.


Sadly this isnt true as the Obama administration already met with the Gulf State leaders a couple of weeks ago to ask them to pressure CC not to run for President....but they refused the request.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and now the German has issued a warning.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

I belive it wasnt equivalent to a full warning it was for Sharm el-Sheikh Red Sea resort and the entire Sinai peninsla,after the bus bombing.And Germans who have bookings there could switch to another destination.But yes I would listen to the British and German advice at this point more then my own country concerning these matters..IMO.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I saw on twitter that there was some kind of explosion in Maadi near Grand Mall today. Anyone know anything about it?


----------

